

LLVM and LLVM Bitcode Introduction (2013) [pdf] - nkurz
http://pllab.cs.nthu.edu.tw/cs340402/lectures/lectures_2013/LLVM%20Bitcode%20Introduction.pdf

======
amaks
Interesting that Microsoft on its end has invested lots of years into its own
compiler infrastructure, Phoenix, but AFAIK it has never reached the maturity
of Visual C++ and has been abandoned circa 2007.

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/collaboration/focus/cs/p...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/collaboration/focus/cs/phoenix.aspx)

